

Google Santa Tracker - bjz_
http://www.google.com.au/santatracker

======
bjz_
Make sure you click around and explore. Lots of strange animations of elves
and presents and stuff.

 _Edit_

Found this really weird present drop game:
[http://www.google.com.au/santatracker/#/village/presentdrop](http://www.google.com.au/santatracker/#/village/presentdrop)

